# Triple B, can't beat it (Qview)



## WillRunForQue (May 10, 2014)

First, many thanks to Bearcarver and Pops for what I've learned from them on making BBB, any errors are definitely my own!  I've been buying the large bone-in shoulders from Sam's and de-boning to create 4 slabs of pork.  This batch was in Pop's brine for 14 days, over the minimum number based on the guidelines posted here but I usually start and end on the weekends.  Waiting the 2 weeks isn't nearly as bad as waiting the 2 days after smoking to start eating it!  Here they are hanging out in the 38 degree frig.  Every 2 or 3 days I'll move the slabs around.













20140509_172621.jpg



__ WillRunForQue
__ May 10, 2014






The first few times I made Pops' brine I used the low end of his range on salt and after 2 weeks soaked it for an hour plus in clean water.  While very good that way, I appreciate Pops giving us a range, so lately I've increased the salt and only rinsed the slabs and have enjoyed the results even more.  Yes, I'm dreading the day when I'm told to cut back on salt!  After a rinse, it's back in the frig overnight on a rack over a sheet pan to form a pellicle.  This slab in the top front was a little thicker than normal.













20140509_173245.jpg



__ WillRunForQue
__ May 10, 2014






I have been using a version of Bearcarver's warm smoke process from his 'BBB and pulled cured ham' step by step post (my oldest LOVES the pulled ham, by the way!).  Set my MES 40 at 120, light my AMNS with Pitmasters dust from Todd, and just walk away until the AMNS maze has been conquered.













20140510_083628.jpg



__ WillRunForQue
__ May 10, 2014






After around 5 hours, I dump the AMNS out and start again with fresh dust.  Bump the temp to 140 and wait for the internal temperatures get to 118-120.  Pull them out, rest on the counter and then into the frig for 2 days.  I don't have a meat slicer (someday maybe!), so I end up with a sore hand/wrist after slicing -- but freezing the slabs for a couple of hours before slicing helps.  I prefer to cook bacon in the oven on racks over a sheet pan covered in foil, but SWMBO prefers pan fried so I have to mix it up.  This is the first batch from the oven.  BBB is some good eats, many thanks for the lessons.













20140510_083319.jpg



__ WillRunForQue
__ May 10, 2014


----------



## woodcutter (May 10, 2014)

Those pieces look good enough to smoke to 145 and just chomp on them at will. Nice job!


----------



## dave17a (May 10, 2014)

Yummy!  Double what Woodcutter said. Did mine that way to 145 it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good looking stuff.


----------



## WillRunForQue (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas guys, I'll have to try that with a hunk from the next batch!  I've gone up to shredding temps before for the pulled ham, but not in between.  Always looking to try something new!


----------

